
Ask HN: Suggest me some good books on work ethics - aryamaan
I have found that well-written books help me a lot getting back on track and also getting better at some values.<p>These days I feel in need of some inspirations, anecdotes, and experiences about work ethics and productivity. If it&#x27;s by someone in the tech domain that would be an added excellence.<p>Thanks, fellow kind people.
======
croo
The Clean Coder: A Code of Conduct for Professional Programmers by Robert C.
Martin

------
matfil
It's a tough question, and I think depends a lot on what you're looking for.

For the specific case of work ethic in the sense of committing deeply to
projects you believe in, then I'd point you towards "The Soul of a New
Machine".

But I'm sure others see it completely different.

~~~
aryamaan
Interesting suggestion; thanks for this. What changes did it bring for you?

------
nf05papsjfVbc
"Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance"

It's not about Zen or motorcycle maintenance. However, it _is_ a book that
will make you think about the nature of work and how one way of looking at
work collides with another.

~~~
aryamaan
Thanks, I will give it a try again. I tried reading it years ago but didn't
find it clicking.

------
SamReidHughes
FYI it's "work ethic", not "ethics".

~~~
aryamaan
Thanks.

------
dv_dt
Ray Dalio's Principles I think is an interesting read for that area.

